# Two days of White water event in Catalan Pyrenees



## Paddleinspain (Aug 31, 2012)

The activity will be placed in our center in Llavorsí and through the *river NOGUERA PALLARESA* it will be consisting in whole weekend 
*NOGUERA PALLARESA RIVER FESTIVAL - *

This is a festival organized by ROCROI, KAYAK SESSION Magazine, YETI EMOTIONS and PADDLEINSPAIN.COM, wants to be one way to display this great river to the kayak lovers. Not many rivers in EU have water warrantee for WW activities during 8 month, and that happens in the *Noguera Pallaresa River*, and its 55km of WW in class II, III and IV warranty a big fun.
The festival will be the way to meet lots of people form all around Europe and USA together in Pyrenees at the end of the season. Also will be a good opportunity to test all the 2012 new models from the best brands of DAGGER, JACKSON KAYAKS, PYRANHA and ROBSON. We will offer free clinics to everybody with coaches as *Eric Jackson, Dane Jackson, Nick Troutman, Gerd Serrasolses, Paul ‘Cheesy’ Robertson*, you can take a look online here(KAYAK CLINICS FEST) also a video contest managed by Kayak Session, and many other activities in a 100% kayak weekend.

*NPRF_PROGRAM:*
*Friday, Sep 28th*


9am – 8pm · Inscriptions at our facilities in YETI BASE *LLAVORSÍ *
1pm* – *JK Pyranha and Dagger test at Sort Slalom venue with Eric Jackson (EJ), Dane Jackson, Nick Troutman, Ludo Escurier, James Bebbington (Pringle), Dave Carroll… *Meeting place: Sort Slalom Course*
9pm *– *Video presentation Safety skills
 *Saturday, Sep 29th*


8-10.30am · Registrations at Yeti Base Llavorsí
10am · Clinics breafing – at Yeti Base
11am · Clinics starts
2.30pm · End of the clinics
4pm · Raid Rotomod at the Torrassa Lake (La Guingueta d’Àneu)
8pm · Local dinner
9pm · Kayak Session Video
10pm - Dj’s & Party
 *Sunday, Sep 30th*


10am · Coffee and croissant at Yeti Emotions Restaurant
11.30am · Last descend NPRFEST 12 (From Yeti base to Rialp)
 
*PACK of 2nts + 2 days event = 80€ x person*
*PACK of 1 nt + 2 day event = 60€ x person*


_Find more info at: Paddle in Spain - Outdoor and water activities / [email protected]_


----------

